# Having a rifle rebarreled



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a sporterized mauser .30-06 that was handed down to me by my grandpa and has been my one and only big game hunting rifle from 14 onward. Other than elk I shot with my dads .300 win mag this year I have used it for all my big game hunting. The barrel has received some wear over the years and doesn't shoot as well as I would like it to anymore. I had plans of buying a new rifle and retiring this one and letting it just become a show piece. However, the thought of rebarreling entered my mind and I love the idea of continuing to hunt with it with some new and improved performance.

What could I expect to spend to have a smith rebarrel this rifle? Who might be a good person to take it to near Cedar City? I would surely love to get grandpa's old gun back to hunting again!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's a rare thing to wear out the barrel on a 30-06 that has been used for big game hunting only. Be sure that your grandpa's rifle doesn't just need a good thorough cleaning...lead and copper deposits removed...before you barrel. Be sure and also check the crown for damage as this is a common cause for loss of accuracy. Most gunsmiths can handle both these issues and there is a good chance you can reclaim grandpa's old rifle and use it many years to come in it's original "from Grandpa" condition.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out E.R. Shaw. You can mail your barelled action and all the metal to them and they'll ship it back with a new barrel (caliber of your choice, so long as the bolt face is compatable) and metal all refinished as you like for just over $400.00.

http://www.ershawbarrels.com/index.php


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

If you wasn't so far away I'd help you out. Is it a Mauser 98? Who was the maker? You can expect to pay some where between $70 and $400 for a barrel depending on the maker. The most common problems I see in the old kaisers is snow rings inside the Barrel.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

It is possible that your barrel is severely copper fouled.
Certainly this has an adverse effect on accuracy. Removing the fouling is worth a try before re-barreling.
Forum member _Fishrmn_ had this happen to his 25-06 and removing the copper fouling restored its accuracy.
He has all the details and may have some guidance on this subject.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah I'd check for copper/lead fouling before you re-barrel.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I'm gonna have someone look at my bore and see if maybe I do just have copper fouling problem.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Using a dedicated copper remover on the patch, the patch will come out greenish-blue until the copper fouling is removed. Make sure the black carbon fouling has been removed first.
Follow the directions on the bottle as most of these are quite strong and cannot be left in the barrel too long.

Milder solvents with copper remover added in diluted form can be used for extended soaking. I think _Fishrmn_ used Hoppe's #9 BENCHREST solvent for his overnight soaks - plugging the breech end - but be sure to read directions as the ammonia can etch the barrel in some cases.

You may also encounter layers of stubborn carbon and copper fouling as well. Hard carbon fouling can also be tough to get out at times. But be prepared for a two-pronged approach.


----------

